

The most fun eight Python lines I've written - for_i_in_range
http://pastebin.com/ZpiAqUsm

======
foone
BTW, the random module has a "choice" function, which takes a sequence and
returns a randomly chosen element from it. So instead of
"result[randrange(len(result))]" you could have "choice(result)"

------
lexnay
is this a porn comments scraper? The only thing more diabolical would be a
youtube comments scraper

------
coppolaemilio
Thanks for sharing! hahahah xD

